# Full color (process?) transfers



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Various companies sell full color transfers, some advertise them as 4 color process and some advertise them as digital prints. The 4 color process is self explanatory but what are the digital prints? Are they some kind of commercial ink jet transfer? I'm concerned about durability and quality.

F&M - Freedom (4 color process)
Universal - digital prints
Transfer Express - digital prints
Dowling - 4 color process
Versatranz - 4 color process

I used to work in a screenprinting shop and have made normal spot color transfers but I have no idea how full color transfers are made if anyone cares to enlighten me. Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rick, 

Transfer Express uses one of these to print digital Vinyl Cutters, Heat Presses & Accessories, Heat Transfer Vinyl & Screen Printing Machines - Imprintables Warehouse

Here is a video from Josh on it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cDJfH-qpUw

I have seen samples. It reminds me of a vinyl, but in full color. I personally don't like the look or feel of it.

Not sure what Universal uses.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I wonder if any of them are doing an actual 4c process.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wormil said:


> I wonder if any of them are doing an actual 4c process.


F & M for sure is. I think if they say 4 color process they are doing it.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

splathead said:


> Not sure what Universal uses.


I found samples that Universal had sent me and I had forgotten about. Their digital prints are what they sound like, some type of inkjet transfer. No idea what equipment they use.

Some of the commercial inkjets inks are pretty durable though. I used to print full color vinyl banners with HP inkjets that used UV resistant, waterproof inks. We hung one of those banners outside for over a year and it didn't fade. Don't know if the Versacamm style inks are just as tough but they could be.


----------

